# Sure you can catch fish, but can you catch a coyote?



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not sure where to post this. Here or "other kinds of animals" in the hunting section.

http://lacrossetribune.com/news/local/article_9b8d7648-ac12-11df-85e7-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a awesome story thanks for posting it. 8)


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

_(O)_ :shock: _(O)_ Wow! what a great fishing story!!!! :lol:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

That's funny chit right there.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yikes!

Cool story, thanks.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

When you think you have heard it all........... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

Maby a feller should put a frog call in his Arsenal.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I once caught a loon @ Jordanelle with a luckycraft lure, but no coyotes.

I wonder what color of frog he was using? :twisted:


----------

